# Smoked Snack Mix



## disco (Dec 24, 2019)

Every year we make snack mix as part of our Christmas Tradition. You shouldn’t mess with tradition. However, I have a defective synapse or something that makes me want to try new things. I decided to make this year’s snack mix in my Traeger Timberline smoker. I know you guys have been doing this forever but this did not totally please She Who Must Be Obeyed. She wanted the snack mix we make every year and I have been afraid to try smoking it.

I have only been afraid of two people in my life, Mom and She Who Must Be Obeyed. This year, I solved her concerns and protected my vital parts by making a batch in the oven and another in the smoker.

Note the recipe calls for square non sweet cereal. What I use is determined by what is available here in the Canadian Rockies. Any unsweetened Chex cereal will work as will Kelloggs Crispix. I have even added some Cherios for a different shape. However, sweetened cereals don’t work in my opinion.

I preheated my smoker to 250 F.  I put the following in a large bowl:


175 ml (3/4 cup) mixed nuts
175 ml (3/4 cup) pretzel sticks
175 ml (3/4 cup) garlic bagel chips
1.75 L (7 cups) of square nonsweet cereal (I used 4 cups rice chex and 3 cups Crispix cereal)
I put 60 ml (4 1/2 tablespoon) butter in a large roasting pan and put it in the smoker to melt (about 10 minutes).

I added the following to the butter and stirred:


35 ml (1 3/4 tablespoon) Worcestershire sauce
3 ml (0.5 tsp) garlic powder
6 ml (1 1/4 teaspoon) seasoned salt
2 ml (1/3 teaspoon) onion powder
I put the cereal mix in the pan and carefully turned and flipped to coat.








I cooked the mix for 1 hours, stirring and turning every 15 minutes.

Bring the mix in and let it cool completely.







Store in an airtight container.













The Verdict

I will have to get a larger roasting pan so I can double the recipe! The smoke adds a great flavour to the traditional snack mix. The spicy, salty flavour is even better with a touch of smoke that doesn’t overpower the traditional taste. Even She Who Must Be Obeyed liked it and I have permission to do this again. Whew.

Disco


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 24, 2019)

Looks great disco! We love snack mixes like this. This is a must try for me. Looks like I'll be putting the needed items on my new years snack list!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2019)

I love this stuff . One of the first things I smoked from here . Nice work Disco .


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 24, 2019)

Will definitely give it a whirl, love the snack mix.


----------



## Braz (Dec 25, 2019)

SWMBO has made snack mix for Christmas gifts for her family for about ever. I would be sore afraid to even suggest any changes to her methods. You are a brave man, Disco.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks good Disco, I like adding some goldfish crackers to mine.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## cyderchik (Dec 25, 2019)

Looks easy and. delicious!!! Gonna have to give this a try. Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## disco (Dec 26, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Looks great disco! We love snack mixes like this. This is a must try for me. Looks like I'll be putting the needed items on my new years snack list!



Thanks, Sowsage. This a standard old snack mix recipe. I just smoked it!



chopsaw said:


> I love this stuff . One of the first things I smoked from here . Nice work Disco .



Thanks, Chopsaw! I'm glad I finally tried it.



Winterrider said:


> Will definitely give it a whirl, love the snack mix.



Thanks, Winterrider. It definitely adds a nice taste.


----------



## disco (Dec 26, 2019)

Braz said:


> SWMBO has made snack mix for Christmas gifts for her family for about ever. I would be sore afraid to even suggest any changes to her methods. You are a brave man, Disco.



Har! Not as brave as you think, Braz! I put on a flak jacket, goggles and a helmet. Then I asked fro permission from under the bed!



gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Disco, I like adding some goldfish crackers to mine.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks, Chris! I love foodies. I have several new ideas for additions and Goldfish sound great!



cyderchik said:


> Looks easy and. delicious!!! Gonna have to give this a try. Thanks for sharing :)



It has to be easy, I made it! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## illini40 (Nov 29, 2020)

disco said:


> Every year we make snack mix as part of our Christmas Tradition. You shouldn’t mess with tradition. However, I have a defective synapse or something that makes me want to try new things. I decided to make this year’s snack mix in my Traeger Timberline smoker. I know you guys have been doing this forever but this did not totally please She Who Must Be Obeyed. She wanted the snack mix we make every year and I have been afraid to try smoking it.
> 
> I have only been afraid of two people in my life, Mom and She Who Must Be Obeyed. This year, I solved her concerns and protected my vital parts by making a batch in the oven and another in the smoker.
> 
> ...



This looks great, Disco. I’ve done a smoked snack mix once, and it was pretty tasty.

What temp did you run your Traeger at?


----------



## Murray (Nov 29, 2020)

Looks good. So many options to add.  Goldfish, Ranch Crispers, Bugles plus spices. Our recipe is heavy on dill. My wife isn’t a fan of hot spicy so we add Dill instead.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2020)

Murray said:


> So many options to add. Goldfish, Ranch Crispers, Bugles plus spices.


My go to is " bottom of the bag "  all mixed together . No snack left behind ! 
Sounds like a good thing to do today .


----------



## tadams1967 (Dec 10, 2020)

What's your preference on wood?


----------



## Nutmeg43 (Jul 5, 2021)

What a fantastic  idea - I simply must try this!!!  My hubby likes ketchup chips...I wonder how they would taste smoked?


----------

